# Photo Challenge: October 2010 "Wildlife"



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the September '10 challenge, the   poll is already up if you'd like to vote --> It's here

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Wildlife"*. I don't think we've done one these in quite a while, so I'm sure we'll get some interesting work. Can I also suggest the following guidelines be followed:


Shoot specifically for the Photo Challenge - don't go raiding the archives, that's not a challenge
No photos of domesticated or farmed animals please
Wildlife includes animals, birds, fish, snakes, scorpions, crustaceans, insects, worms, amoeba and microbes
Please respect any guidelines on access to your chosen wildlife, no animal should be inconvenienced or disturbed in the process of you shooting your photographs
  The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00 Amazon     voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate     in this challenge please take a moment to read through the  following:  

 The  deadline  for submissions is 31 October 2010
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing     watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo     (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation     emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or     remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the     winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new     thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before     it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form*   into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*

>>>>>>>>>> End of form   <<<<<<<<<<

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "October '10 Photo Challenge     Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it     to have otherwise the title will not be used.
..................................................     .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com     and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it     into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when   photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded.   If the   form is not included in the submission email the photo will   not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures     located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time     to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as     the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email     programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these     programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger than    they  actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about  140KB   so  that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.


----------



## d3100 (Oct 27, 2010)

Does the photos have to be made in this month or we can use some shoots we got in the summer? Thanks


----------

